
Amazon's Next Big Business Is Selling You - iProject
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/10/amazon-next-advertising-giant/
======
t1m
Compare this to Facebook's strategy, which is to open an ad exchange to give
advertisers access to their users on facebook.com exclusively. The Amazon plan
would allow advertisers to access Amazon's users anywhere on the net.

